# Spiele kommentieren



## Asas (1. Jul 2005)

hallo,

mein Spiel ist fertig nur fehlt mit jetzt noch die kommentierung der Klassen und Methoden.
an welche richtlinien sollte man sich da halten.
es gibt ja ein unterschied bei der klasse eines spiels und der kommentierung einer klasse wie Label.

kann da jamand vieleicht mal beispiele posten

danke, gruß


----------



## Roar (1. Jul 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> an welche richtlinien sollte man sich da halten.


http://java.sun.com/j2se/javadoc/writingdoccomments/


> es gibt ja ein unterschied bei der klasse eines spiels und der kommentierung einer klasse wie Label.


nö, gibts nicht. was für unterschiede? ein spiel ist auch nur ein programm...


----------



## Jockel (1. Jul 2005)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: die Kommentierung erfolgt i.d.R. parallel zum Code.


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jul 2005)

hinterher alles kommentieren zu wollen ist meistens sinnlos, keiner hat mehr lust dazu, das Prog läuft und so genau weiss man auch nicht mehr, was man da zusammenprogrammiert hat 

wozu soll eigentlich noch kommentiert werden bei eurem "Spiel"?


----------



## TRunKX (12. Sep 2005)

Bleiglanz trifft es normal schreibt man ne MEthode (kleiner als 10 Seiten) und dann wenn sie richtig Arbeitet wird die Kommentiert! Dann wird sie ausm Testrahmen (pre Alpha oder früher) ins CVS geladen wo sie sich dann  großer beliebtheit erfreut!



Achja und wie gesagt man TUT das!


----------

